# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  can u detect arimidex and nolvadex in urine test

## olympian 08

hey guys,
currently on a 12 week course of prop due 2 the fact its out ure system fast.got nolva n arimidex ready 4 pct,and curious if and how long its detectable in ure system 4.

thanks

----------


## LATS60

Does it matter? Athletes used nolva in the hope that would help give a negative blood test.

----------


## JiGGaMaN

i wasnt aware either were banned substances...

----------


## olympian 08

[QUOTE=JiGGaMaN;4298367]i wasnt aware either were banned substances...[/QUOTE

i dont kno if there banned or not,just wanted 2 kno if they tesed 4 them as a sport enhancher.

----------


## Dizz28

Anything they can reference a metabolite for, can be fund in urine if ran through a GCMS.

----------


## Slin Ninja

i'm sure they are like the status of nolva, not supposed to have them without a script i dont think. that's what a doc told me himself, course that's when i turn to UG measures, and the good ol internet...

----------

